
Bill Gates: Best book I read in 2014 [video] - skardan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXf-qI32rOw&list=UUnEiGCE13SUI7ZvojTAVBKw#b12g0820t14w
======
davidw
Here's the actual list: [http://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Best-
Books-2014](http://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Best-Books-2014)

I'm reading Business Adventures right now. It's good, but nearly 50 years old,
and it shows in places. Still, it's intelligent and well written.

~~~
Alupis
I just finished Business Adventures, although I got it on Audible when it came
out. Amazing piece of literature. It's pretty crazy to know that each chapter
is based on real life interviews and real events since they read like a novel.

Very well written. I've doubled back over most chapters to hear them a second
time, picking up new things. The lessons in each chapter are still valuable
today and really do stand the test of time. Highly recommended.

------
doe88
Production quality of this little video is amazing.

------
CSMastermind
If you want to see all the books he recommend from this year and previous you
can go to: [http://www.gatesnotes.com/Books](http://www.gatesnotes.com/Books)

I can personally recommend The Quest:

[http://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/The-
Quest](http://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/The-Quest)

------
pibefision
Rossie Effect is pretty funny. For me, it seems inspired in Sheldon Cooper's
from The Bing Bang Theory. Can't stop reading it once you start.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8718066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8718066)

------
ChrisArchitect
Quality stopmotion work here - who did it?

All a bit Microserfs-y isn't it?

------
jamiesonbecker
Is it just me, or is Microsoft almost cool again?

~~~
eitally
Not just you. A combination of Microsoft doing cool things and other companies
doing uncool things has been a terrific combination for improvements in
[techie] public opinion.

